# Community > Clubs >  North Canterbury NZDA

## cambo

Monthly meetings on the last Monday evening of each month, at clubrooms located at 599 McLeans Island Road, starting at 7.30pm.

NZDA North Canterbury Homepage

Rifle Range has covered shooting stations and three ranges at 50, 100 and 200m.
Non member range fee is $20

----------


## zacko

does this still happen cheers

----------


## MassiveAttack

Yes, next meeting is Monday the 25th Jan and next public range day is 13th Feb.

----------

